# Repport Aquarium Du Grand Lyon(france) Part1



## NARKOTIK

Mes amis bonjours,
ce matin j'ai été convié a faire une visite de l'aquarium du grand Lyon.J'ai été acceuillis par Mme Chistel Journoud (chargée de communication) et de Mr Jerome Mourin(biologiste).je vous avouent que ce qui devais etre un reportage a plutot ete une collaboration,je vous expliques la demarche.Le biologiste aurais besoin de nous PIRANHOPHILES  pour d'eventuelle renseignement sur les genres et les especes de piranhas il me disait que les piranhas n' etais pas ca specialitée il connait les bases,et est tres conscients des problemes de maintenances de certains particulier il est lui meme a 300% pour que les piranhas soit sous la reglementation du certificat de capacité.il souhaiterais que je passe le certificat de capacité pour que notre collaboration soit officielle...un de nos flyer's serait apposé directement sur le bassin des pygocentrus nattereri.Je pense que ce serait interressant pour moi et pour nous QU'EN PENSEZ VOUS.



LE RECIF A REQUINS
3 ESPECES DE REQUINS(LE REQUIN CORAIL,LE REQUIN NOURRICE DORMEUR,ET LE REQUIN LEOPARD SONT MAINTENUS DANS UN RECIF ARTIFICIEL DE 450 000L
(FILTRATIONS AU SABLES ET GROSSE POMPES BIOLOGIQUES CELA COMPREND 
890 MOUSSES DE 1M20 
10M2 DE MOUSSE POUR 8 KG
T°DE L'EAU 25°
12 SPOTS DE 1 KW 14000°KELVIN
PH 8
32 GRAMMES DE SEL AU LITRE

L'APPROVISIONNEMENT EN EAU DE MER(MEDITERRANEE) EST ASSURE CHAQUE SEMAINE PAR CAMION CITERNE DE 25 000 PUIS STOCKE DANS DES CUVES PREVU A CETTE EFFET ..... http://www.aquariumlyon.fr/#/fr/









 




MACHOIRES DE DIFFERENTE ESPECES DE REQUINS

MACHOIRE DE REQUIN PERLON 1m40 max

DENT DE MEGALODON (LE REQUIN DE LEGENDE QUI ENGLOUTISSAIT LES NAVIRES DE PIRATE ET QUI A INSPIRER DE NOMBREUX FILMS)

MACHOIRE DE REQUIN DORMEUR

CRANE DE REQUIN MAKO

MACHOIRE D'ANGE DE MER

UN BON GROS SILURE EUROPE


LES POISSONS CROCODILES 
DELTA DU MISSISSIPPI


----------



## Guest

Very nice, that gar exhibit and skeleton section looks amazing. I've never been to Lyon, but next time I'm in France I must go check that out.
Un ennorme merci pour avoir partagé vos photos


----------



## scent troll

The shark jaw with the head still on it is kinda freaky. Really puts into prespective how massive their mouths are. Really cool post


----------



## Sheppard

Merci! Thanks for sharing the photos. 
Shark jaws have always been something i've enjoyed looking at.

I especially enjoyed the Megalodon tooth, I myself own one. Very cool stuff.


----------



## NARKOTIK

thank you my friends part 2 here..... http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199425-repport-aquarium-du-grand-lyonfrance-part2/


----------

